# Luck with AC's



## siki (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello all,

What resort have others received with their AC from II?  I received an AC for depositing my Marriott Aruba Surf Club unit.  I was just wondering what possibilities are out there for me.  Everytime I put in my dates different locations come up.   

Thanks.

Michelle


----------



## sea (Oct 18, 2005)

The way your a/c should work is that if you're requesting travel that is 60 days or greater in the future, you'll be limited to the grid for destinations/availability.
If you're requesting travel that is 59 days or less in the future, the options open up significantly. Whatever is available during this time, should display to you, and you can book (if you have another week on deposit, you can search with this, to verify you're seeing the same availability during flexchange). I believe the trading power of any week or a/c is the same during this 'flexchange' period, although some have said that Marriott owners still get a 3 day edge over others for Marriott weeks that become available.


----------



## spottie (Oct 19, 2005)

I had used an AC I got this February to book a week in Aruba Surf Club 2 bedroom for end of September.  I think the exchange power of the AC is associated with the unit you deposit as well.


----------



## AMJ (Oct 19, 2005)

I used an AC from a platinum Ocean Watch deposit to exchange into a 2 bedroom unit at Aruba Ocean Club for June 2006.

Joyce


----------



## dive-in (Oct 19, 2005)

I used an AC from a Marriott Waiohai Beach Club island view on a Marriott Grand Ocean for the week of Christmas this year.  I think it is beachfront if I'm reading the description on the reservation correctly.


----------



## dgleason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Use of my AC's from Interval*

Hi, I used my AC twice over the last five years.  Went to Marriott Dessert Springs, Palm Springs, CA and Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah.  Both were summer weeks but still had a wonderful vacation!   Debbie


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Last year was a Marriott year. I used one for a 2-BR at Aruba Ocean Club (but got upgraded to an oceanfront at the new Surf Club ) and another one for a 2-BR at Marriott Beach Place Towers.  

This year was a Disney year.  I used two for Old Key West, a one-BR in May (which I gave to a friend) and a 2-BR for Labor Day week, which we used (had a blast -- no crowds!).


----------



## Dani (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm using one in 2006 at the Marriott Seaview in New Jersey over Memorial Day weeked...a 2-bedroom unit.


----------



## calgal (Oct 20, 2005)

I used one from Marriott Cypress Harbour platinum to get a 2BR at Marriott Shadow Ridge for Thanksgiving week.


----------



## BevL (Oct 20, 2005)

We use ours every year for our annual pilgramage to the Marriott Desert Springs in Palm Desert - we leave next Saturday.

I'm hoping to use next year's for an add on week in early January in Orlando after a cruise we're taking.

The AC was a big reason why I bought a reasonably good trading II week.

Bev


----------



## grupp (Oct 20, 2005)

We have been using our ACs for early season ski trips and have had good luck, both in terms of resorts and snow conditions. (Hyatt Mountain Lodge is by far our favorite) Trips have been as follows:

2002 Grand Timber Lodge, Breckenridge
2003 Marriott Mountainside, Park City
2004 Hyatt Mountain Lodge, Beaver Creak
2005 Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, Incline Village (Dec 2005)

Grand Timber Lodge and Mountainside were booked right at the 60 day window. But both Hyatts were booked well outside 60 days. 

Gary


----------



## siki (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the great responses.  Did most of you wait until the 59 day window to find your exchanges?

Thanks again.

Michelle


----------



## myip (Oct 21, 2005)

What is the cost of using AC?


----------



## SharonD (Oct 21, 2005)

I've had good luck with two AC's this year:  used one for Westin Mission Hills 1 br in early October, and one for a 2 br Marriott Ocean Pointe Nov. 26.  The 1 br cost $249, the 2 br cost $299.


----------



## siki (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello,

Just seeing if anyone else has had any luck with these things?  Also, did you wait until the 59 window to get what you wanted?

Thanks again.

Michelle


----------



## jancurious (Feb 1, 2006)

Michelle,
Last year when they started issuing the ones with the grid, I couldn't find anything I wanted except in the 60 day period.  Same goes for this year so I'll probably only be using them for flexchange from now on.

Past successes included: Marriott Grande Vista - 1 bedroom
                                   Royal Sands - 2 bedroom

They are a great value!    

Jan


----------



## AMJ (Feb 1, 2006)

*Ocean Watch AC*

Michelle,

I put my request in for the Aruba Ocean Club a year in advance. Aruba is on the grid for the month of June, so it worked out perfectly for me.

Joyce


----------



## barndweller (Feb 1, 2006)

*ACs are great for off season*

I have used almost all of mine every year.  I have always booked well beyond the 60 day window (always on line searching almost every morning EARLY.) But...all of them are off season so to speak. I just got back from a week at Disney BWV 1/bed (great weather, cheap airfare, no crowds); going to Boston in March, Sedona, AZ 2/bed in May; Grand Timber Lodge 2bed/2bath in Breckenridge in August. My first one was used for Greensprings Plantation 2bed/2bath in May. All are for really nice places just not during high season, which I prefer anyway. The 1 bed were$279, the 2 bed $329.  I love the ACs from II! I have traded with a Hawaii October week and always get an AC. The last trade I deposited my Hawaii week and then used my AC to book back into my home resort. I still have my deposited week to use during the next 2 years. I'll look for another Hawaii week next year and then book my floating home week to hook up and get two weeks for my MFcost ($865) and the AC ($329) in really nice 2 bed/2bath units.  Only drawback is they are only good up to 12 months from your deposit so you have to watch your timing. I have had to let one go unused since I ran out of time!!!
Julie


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 1, 2006)

barndweller said:
			
		

> I have used almost all of mine every year.  I have always booked well beyond the 60 day window (always on line searching almost every morning EARLY.) But...all of them are off season so to speak. I just got back from a week at Disney BWV 1/bed (great weather, cheap airfare, no crowds); going to Boston in March, Sedona, AZ 2/bed in May; Grand Timber Lodge 2bed/2bath in Breckenridge in August. My first one was used for Greensprings Plantation 2bed/2bath in May. All are for really nice places just not during high season, which I prefer anyway. The 1 bed were$279, the 2 bed $329.  I love the ACs from II! I have traded with a Hawaii October week and always get an AC. The last trade I deposited my Hawaii week and then used my AC to book back into my home resort. I still have my deposited week to use during the next 2 years. I'll look for another Hawaii week next year and then book my floating home week to hook up and get two weeks for my MFcost ($865) and the AC ($329) in really nice 2 bed/2bath units.  Only drawback is they are only good up to 12 months from your deposit so you have to watch your timing. I have had to let one go unused since I ran out of time!!!
> Julie



If you have to go in off season is it really cheaper than a getway


----------



## jancurious (Feb 1, 2006)

barndweller said:
			
		

> The last trade I deposited my Hawaii week and then used my AC to book back into my home resort. Julie



My AC says "this certificate may not be used to travel to your Home Resort."

Julie,
Do you have a different kind or is this something II just overlooks?

Jan


----------



## barndweller (Feb 2, 2006)

*You are right, Jan!*

I just looked at my exchange history at II and I used my banked home week to book into my own resort.  I remember now that I had to use it because it was going to expire and I wasn't able to extend it. It was a replacement for an exchange I had to cancel (yes, I lost my exchange fee) and it was only good until a certain date. The AC I had recieved originally was already used.

I have looked at getaways and only booked one so far. It was $449 for a 1bed at Marriot Desert Springs and we loved it.  I have looked for another getaway like that but the prices are closer to $1000 now.  The AC is still cheaper.
I've got an AC at SFX that is even better with no "grid" to worry about. The cost is slightly higher to use it. It also cannot be used for your home resort. I'm afraid it will go to waste since I've got the whole year booked! That's the trouble with planning so far ahead...I haven't been able to take advantage of last minute stuff that shows up.  Next year will be different since I hope to be retired.
Julie


----------



## tashamen (Feb 2, 2006)

jancurious said:
			
		

> My AC says "this certificate may not be used to travel to your Home Resort."
> 
> Julie,
> Do you have a different kind or is this something II just overlooks?
> ...



Mine says that too, and that it can't be used for any other Club Intrawest resorts, but I've found in the 59-day window that it will pull them, and though I haven't booked one I assume that it would go through.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 3, 2006)

barndweller said:
			
		

> I've got an AC at SFX that is even better with no "grid" to worry about. The cost is slightly higher to use it. It also cannot be used for your home resort. I'm afraid it will go to waste since I've got the whole year booked! Julie



I have the same problem. One bonus week at SFx that will go unused and another one at II that will go unused. I might end up giving them to my sister.

I guess its time to sell something


----------



## trishpmc (Feb 3, 2006)

What is an AC?


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 3, 2006)

trishpmc said:
			
		

> What is an AC?



When you deposit a High demand week with II they give you two weeks to trade with. The first on is a regular week to trade the second is a A/c it is a free week that you can use to trade with certain restrictions. It also has a higher exchange fee associated with it.

But if you can use it you get two weeks for one deposit.


----------



## trishpmc (Feb 3, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> When you deposit a High demand week with II they give you two weeks to trade with. The first on is a regular week to trade the second is a A/c it is a free week that you can use to trade with certain restrictions. It also has a higher exchange fee associated with it.
> 
> But if you can use it you get two weeks for one deposit.




Thanks for the information.  How do you know if you are entitled to an AC? Does II offer it, or does your resort let you know?


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 4, 2006)

trishpmc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information.  How do you know if you are entitled to an AC? Does II offer it, or does your resort let you know?



Ii will let you know. The week need to be high deamand and high season. Call them and they will tell you. They also send out mail with A/C offers.

The online feature is not very good. It will only tell you after you start the process of depositing your week. 

The best bet is call and ask.

Or ask the tuggers who own there they will know.


----------



## millergs (Feb 8, 2006)

*what is an AC*

I see lots of talk about AC's from II.  Would someone please tell me what they are?  I can find no mention of them in the directory.


----------



## ahmo (Feb 9, 2006)

Does RCI offer anything similar to II's AC?


----------



## gmarine (Feb 9, 2006)

millergs said:
			
		

> I see lots of talk about AC's from II.  Would someone please tell me what they are?  I can find no mention of them in the directory.



An "AC" is an accommodation certificate. It is given to members as an incentive to deposit high demand units. It is basically a bonus week that has a redemption fee instead of an exchange fee. The fees typically are $199 for a studio, $249 for a 1 bedroom and $299 for a two bedroom and larger.

They have restrictions and are mainly good for off season but within 60 days of checkin almost all restrictions are lifted.


----------



## MarTN (Feb 10, 2006)

Using the grid, I went to Marriott Horizons Orlando during October.  Within the 59 day mark, I snagged a June week on Hilton Head and a spring break week at Grande Vista in Orlando.   

I was checking every day on that last exchange to see when the check-in date I needed would be in range.  In the end, I got a Friday check-in and we'll have to burn that first day, but still, we're spending 6 nights in a one-bedroom for $249  -- come on!  That's a great value.


----------



## Suzy Q (Feb 16, 2006)

AC stands for Accommodation Certificate, they used to call them Bonus Weeks.  I have two with II.  They are good for a year from the date you deposit your high demand week.  I can search a year out with one of mine, but only 60 days out with the other.

The price I pay with each differs too, one is the price of an exchange fee and the other one varies by the size of the unit.


----------



## cgiblin (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't been doing well using my AC's ,so I"m really interested in this thread.  Hope to learn something from the experts. I just searched on line for the first two weeks of March. Only 5 areas in the whole world were available.  Does this seem possible? I have 3 AC's and they all brought the same results.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 18, 2006)

We have used them for Eagle's Nest in Marco Island 2005 which was a replaxcement week for an AC for South Seas Plantation on Captiva  due to the hurricane in 2004.
I think I also used one for Marriott Custom House 2003 New Years week.

I do not like the new grid system at all and prefer the former format.

All from a Marriott Harbor Point week.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 20, 2006)

cgiblin said:
			
		

> I haven't been doing well using my AC's ,so I"m really interested in this thread.  Hope to learn something from the experts. I just searched on line for the first two weeks of March. Only 5 areas in the whole world were available.  Does this seem possible? I have 3 AC's and they all brought the same results.



I suppose it's possible, since ACs do vary because of the underlying deposit, but it seems a bit low - I just searched with my AC and got about 30 locations during that time frame.


----------

